# My Invisalign Dilemma



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahh, how long it has been since my last post. It's good to be back. But I digress

I've just got Invisalign braces (invisible braces!) and amongst the numerous _don'ts_ (don't drink anything hot, don't drink anything dark, don't forget to wear them for at least 22 hours), it's recommended that I don't smoke. Not for the dental detriments, mind you, but because they may stain the aligner.

So, I can take them off for at least 2 hours which leaves me the choice between having a cigar or eating. Now, I understand some of us BOTLs would choose to have that cigar, but I'm fond of food and being nourished.

TL,DR: Food or cigar? I'd really prefer not to choose. If you've had experience with Invisalign and can offer me some real insights, post your thorough observation. The first person to do so may just get a little Christmas present from yours truly. Do they stain very noticeably or should I pick and choose when I smoke. Smaller cigars maybe?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

you could easily fit both into 2 hours


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sovereign said:


> you could easily fit both into 2 hours


:tpd:
A meal and a Petit Corona, Corona or Robusto should fit into that time frame.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

My wife has the invisalign trays...is that the same as what you have? Even if the smoke stains the trays, you get new ones every couple weeks. She also is not so faithful about wearing hers. She wears them maybe 12-14 hours a day (including while sleeping). Her teeth are almost perfect now. The dentist said she should be finished in a few weeks.


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

I started with Invisalign a few months ago. What I do is only smoke when they're out during the first week and smoke whether they're in or not in the second week. I haven't experienced any staining either from cigars or cofee, but then again, i brush them well everytime I take them out..
Rgds
WeekendSmoker


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Can't you get a feeding tube put in your stomach??? Perhaps exterme, but problem solved!! :tu


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

I certainly appreciate the advice from everyone, although I doubt I would want a feeding tube just for a cigar. Liquid food just might help me manage my mealtime better, eh?

I've had to adjust my lifestyle. I'm taking one meal a day which is not terrible, but I can't imagine my metabolism taking it lightly. 

That big meal takes anywhere between half an hour to an hour, so I guess if I really wanted to have a cigar I could. :ss

I dig the input guys, really do!


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

Amshel said:


> I certainly appreciate the advice from everyone, although I doubt I would want a feeding tube just for a cigar. Liquid food just might help me manage my mealtime better, eh?
> 
> I've had to adjust my lifestyle. I'm taking one meal a day which is not terrible, but I can't imagine my metabolism taking it lightly.
> 
> ...


I was pretty paranoid when I first got mine. It definitely discourages you from snacking. I take them out for a couple hours for lunch and dinner. If I have a stoge or two, that could be another 1-3 hours out.

I do brush frequently though. I try to consistently brush before I put the trays in.


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, all the advice here seems pretty consistent. I've decided to just smoke with them in. A robusto didn't seem to be a bother at all. 

No staining from what I've noticed. No browning either. Still I encourage fellow BOTLs with Invisalign to thoroughly brush their braces after smoking. It'll take care of any superficial staining, of which I didn't notice any, as well as give you that squeaky clean feeling :tu.


----------

